# bought a baofeng



## JimVT

pawn shop special 21 bucks 43 cents with tax. new in the box.
2meter and 440
we'll see if I go nuts trying to figure it out. rumor is they are hard to program .
the timing was good on finding one because my tractor run over my kenwood last week.
jim


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

JimVT said:


> pawn shop special 21 bucks 43 cents with tax. new in the box.
> 2meter and 440
> we'll see if I go nuts trying to figure it out. rumor is they are hard to program .
> the timing was good on finding one because my tractor run over my kenwood last week.
> jim


  if you use  the   software to program they aren't too hard I don't have  much use for UHF I have found the best deal is surplus lph Bendix king radios


----------



## JimVT

I got the manual programing down . someone posted a flow chart and it helped.
darn thing says it can put out 7 watts. pretty powerful for a handheld. i'll keep it low power for now. the repeater I use is 10 miles and up on a good mountain.
jim


----------



## squerly

Jim, the antenna that comes with the Baofeng is junk.  Get an after market antenna and you will see marked improvement with your radio.


----------



## road squawker

JimVT said:


> ...because my tractor run over my kenwood last week.
> jim



why don't ya invite Hillary over?

if it has the cable, then CHIRP is an ez way to import new settings.


even the cheap(!!!!) UV-5's are well worth it at about $30 new... when they break, save the battery and toss the radio.

I won't even address the out of band capabilities


----------



## JEV

I know a lot of hams with these, and they're happy with them. I have a Yaesu FT60 and a Wouxon dual bander, and like the Yaesu for its intuitive programming capabilities on the fly. The Wouxon is programmed via software and can't imagine trying to program it manually. The Ching-lish owners manual drives me crazy. Use headset/boomset in both, and both have Diamond antennas...they're the best for these radios. 

For the money, you can't beat them. As was already said, when they die, keep the battery and buy another one for $30!


----------



## mbsieg

Junk spurious emission generators.. if your ok interfering with other users, and violating part 97 go ahead and use them. Yes I own a spectrum analyzer, and know how to use it. Are they cheap? Yes Do they hold a candle to a quality ht. Nope. You get what you pay for.


----------



## road squawker

mbsieg said:


> Junk spurious emission generators...



Yeah, Don't ever buy a lighting ballast from Home Depot either


----------



## mbsieg

road squawker said:


> Yeah, Don't ever buy a lighting ballast from Home Depot either


Lol last I checked ballasts did not talk.... lol


----------



## kc3tec

I have the uv9r and in spite of the bad opinions of feng haters according to the s.a. its putting out a reasonably clean signal, ( maybe i got lucky)
But i agree get a better antenna for them.


----------

